# p5-BerkeleyDB won't read sendmail .db files?



## mikeb (Feb 11, 2010)

Please whump me with the cluebat.

perl 5.10.1
FreeBSD 8-Stable as of a couple of days ago (7 Feb)

This test snippet:


```
#!/usr/bin/perl 
use BerkeleyDB;
tie %hash, 'BerkeleyDB::Hash', -Filename => $ARGV[0]
   or die "can't read file '$ARGV[0]': $! $BerkeleyDB::Error\n";

print map { " $_ => $hash{$_}\n" } sort keys %hash;
```

won't read a sendmail .db file:


```
# perl test.pl /etc/mail/access.db
can't read file '/etc/mail/access.db':  /etc/mail/access.db: unexpected file type or format
```


```
# file access.db
access.db: Berkeley DB 1.85 (Hash, version 2, native byte-order)
```

from uname:


```
8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #4: Sun Feb  7 13:35:12 PST 2010  amd64
```


```
perl -V
Summary of my perl5 (revision 5 version 10 subversion 1) configuration:
   
  Platform:
    osname=freebsd, osvers=8.0-stable, archname=amd64-freebsd-thread-multi
    uname='freebsd smaug.awen.com 8.0-stable freebsd 8.0-stable #4: sun feb 7 13:35:12 pst 2010 [email]mburgett@d2.awen.com[/email]:usrobjusrsrcsysawen amd64 '
    config_args='-sde -Dprefix=/usr/local -Darchlib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach -Dprivlib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1 -Dman3dir=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/perl/man/man3 -Dman1dir=/usr/local/man/man1 -Dsitearch=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach -Dsitelib=/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 -Dscriptdir=/usr/local/bin -Dsiteman3dir=/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/man/man3 -Dsiteman1dir=/usr/local/man/man1 -Ui_malloc -Ui_iconv -Uinstallusrbinperl -Dcc=cc -Duseshrplib -Dinc_version_list=none -Dccflags=-DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN" -Doptimize=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Ud_dosuid -Ui_gdbm -Dusethreads=y -Dusemymalloc=n -Duse64bitint'
    hint=recommended, useposix=true, d_sigaction=define
    useithreads=define, usemultiplicity=define
    useperlio=define, d_sfio=undef, uselargefiles=define, usesocks=undef
    use64bitint=define, use64bitall=define, uselongdouble=undef
    usemymalloc=n, bincompat5005=undef
  Compiler:
    cc='cc', ccflags ='-DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include',
    optimize='-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing',
    cppflags='-DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack-protector -I/usr/local/include'
    ccversion='', gccversion='4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]', gccosandvers=''
    intsize=4, longsize=8, ptrsize=8, doublesize=8, byteorder=12345678
    d_longlong=define, longlongsize=8, d_longdbl=define, longdblsize=16
    ivtype='long', ivsize=8, nvtype='double', nvsize=8, Off_t='off_t', lseeksize=8
    alignbytes=8, prototype=define
  Linker and Libraries:
    ld='cc', ldflags ='-pthread -Wl,-E  -fstack-protector -L/usr/local/lib'
    libpth=/usr/lib /usr/local/lib
    libs=-lgdbm -lm -lcrypt -lutil
    perllibs=-lm -lcrypt -lutil
    libc=, so=so, useshrplib=true, libperl=libperl.so
    gnulibc_version=''
  Dynamic Linking:
    dlsrc=dl_dlopen.xs, dlext=so, d_dlsymun=undef, ccdlflags='  -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach/CORE'
    cccdlflags='-DPIC -fPIC', lddlflags='-shared  -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector'
```


Characteristics of this binary (from libperl): 

```
Compile-time options: MULTIPLICITY PERL_DONT_CREATE_GVSV
                        PERL_IMPLICIT_CONTEXT PERL_MALLOC_WRAP USE_64_BIT_ALL
                        USE_64_BIT_INT USE_ITHREADS USE_LARGE_FILES
                        USE_PERLIO USE_REENTRANT_API
  Built under freebsd
  Compiled at Feb 10 2010 12:30:12
  @INC:
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach
    /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1
```

Thanks,
Mike


----------

